# Cutest little foster puppy ever!



## Davika (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh how sweet! Thank you for taking in this sweet little boy. Our foster pup is doing well and we believe we have found placement for her. It has been such a rewarding experience for our family. I hope you are able to find him a loving home too. With that face, it shouldn't be too hard!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh so cuteee!!! Can we see more pictures of the little guy?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have any more good pictures of him. I will try again tonight. It's hard to get a picture when all he does is try to get me to pick him up. He's just a doll baby. Good thing I don't have room or money for a 4th dog!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cutie banana! I love his little wavy ears!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Virgo's adorable- I saw the pictures of the pups posted on the Rescue's Website. They're all cute.......


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

fostermom said:


> .
> intimidated by the dogs, but he seems to be coming around a bit more


I bet Danny will warm him up in no time! 
Can't wait tio see more pictures, he is so cute.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! He's so cute! You guys are killing me with these adorable foster pictures!!! Honestly, if for whatever reason things don't work out with us getting Smidge, I'd give this guy his forever home in a heartbeat!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Oh my goodness!!! He's so cute! You guys are killing me with these adorable foster pictures!!! Honestly, if for whatever reason things don't work out with us getting Smidge, I'd give this guy his forever home in a heartbeat!


Let me tell you, if I didn't have my limit of dogs, he wouldn't be going anywhere. He's a really special one. He reminds me of my first golden/lab mix. Same sweet personality and cute as a button!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

How long will you have him for? We will be in the Outer Banks in a month....... Is that terribly far from you?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a baby RANGER!!!! So cute....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you must keep him!:crossfing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

janine said:


> It's a baby RANGER!!!! So cute....


That's exactly what I thought!! Even down to the white patch on the chest! What a little cutie-pie! I loooove him! I love seeing pics of puppies that remind me of Ranger...makes me think of what Ranger looked like when he was a puppy...this guy is a cutie!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my, what a face!! Who could not love a face like that!!! What a cutie pie! I could just snuggle with him all day!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh gosh he is so cute!!! I have my blonde and redhead, I need a black dog now!!


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW beautiful i'd want to keep him for sure, what a doll!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute pup, and yes more pics =)


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If I were in NC, I'd be asking to adopt him. He's adorable.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> How long will you have him for? We will be in the Outer Banks in a month....... Is that terribly far from you?


I personally would adopt him to you in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, our rescue doesn't normally adopt out of state. Otherwise I'd hold him until you got down here!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Virgo*

Virgo is SO PRECIOUS!!

He is a KEEPER for sure!!

Just maybe he will find a home with someone from NC on this forum.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw, drats! You know I'd give that little guy the best home! And you'd get to see pictures of him all the time...... 

Well, I'll keep hoping Smidge can come live with me -- soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Aw, drats! You know I'd give that little guy the best home! And you'd get to see pictures of him all the time......
> 
> Well, I'll keep hoping Smidge can come live with me -- soon!


Yes, I know he'd have an absolutely fantastic home with you! No doubt about that at all.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

Ranger said:


> That's exactly what I thought!! Even down to the white patch on the chest! What a little cutie-pie! I loooove him! I love seeing pics of puppies that remind me of Ranger...makes me think of what Ranger looked like when he was a puppy...this guy is a cutie!


 Exactly what I thought three! The minute I saw the first post I knew someone was going to say that.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG! Can't help but love, love, love that sweet face!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Reminds of my baby Dory!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I personally would adopt him to you in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, our rescue doesn't normally adopt out of state. Otherwise I'd hold him until you got down here!


But...technically you'd be _adopting_ him out within the state, he'd just be _living_ in another state...


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, he is precious!!! He looks like a fuzzy Ollie!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing like telling me I can't have something to make me REALLY want something......


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you think your organization would make an exception for someone you know?

He is just the cutest thing, it makes me smile!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, this boy is beautiful!! I sure hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just love his wavy/curly ears--reminds me of my first boy's ears when he was that age. 
Too bad I don't live in NC....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I could never give up a face like that! What a sweetie!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

You know I just love him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in love, can you send him to Texas?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I request more pictures....!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ditto!! More pictures!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I shot some more pictures of him last night:




























And rolling off the dog bed. He's rather clumsy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I love the rolling off the bed picture


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh!! He is too precious! I don't know how you get anything done - I'd just be trying to cuddle him all day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Virgo's just too cute, love his precious little face.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Isn't he a doll? It was too funny when he rolled off the dog bed. He was so confused! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Virgo is sure a cutie-what a beautiful black, shiny, coat he has and does he have BLUE EYES?? I love the picture of him with his legs up in the air!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How cute!!! How's he getting along with the resident doggies?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so adorable on his little bed! Those eyes!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

His eyes aren't blue, that's the flash. He's still shy with the big dogs, so he gets a little more exposure to them every day.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am seriously in love with this baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Mylissyk is in love with Virgo!
Blue eyes or not, he is SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I am seriously in love with this baby.


His personality matches his adorable face!


----------



## PrincessFi (Jun 10, 2011)

He is such a cutie! I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> His personality matches his adorable face!


He looks like a mischief maker, I like them like that.


----------

